# What excersise do you like for tricep growth?



## saltylifter (Feb 11, 2016)

Here is a little video of me crushing some 150lbs DB tricep over head extensions. Love these for my triceps. 
What excersise do you like for triceps and how do you train them for growth?

Arm day

Triceps....
Vbar cable press down 4x15
DB over head extensions 4x 10- 15
Rope press down cable 4x15
cable kick backs 4x15
Biceps ....
Ez bar machine curls 4x15-20
Incline bench DB concentration curls 4x15
Standing alternating curls 4x15
Hammer curls DB 3X10


----------



## Milo (Feb 11, 2016)

Mine are tiny and I now sting them with bees before going out to make them look swole. Have done heavy dips, close grip bench, etc but they are still flat as a board.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 11, 2016)

Milo said:


> Mine are tiny and I now sting them with bees before going out to make them look swole. Have done heavy dips, close grip bench, etc but they are still flat as a board.



Better be killer bees with arms like you got man lol.
Ya I love dips with chains around the neck and drop setting them, every ten reps throw a chain off tell it's your body weight. Close grip bench ****s with my left shoulder to much for some reason so I don't go heavy with those.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 11, 2016)

Close grip and v bar push downs. My tris are the strongest muscle on my body and it's from close grip bench.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2016)

CG bench, floor presses, dips, CG inclines, chains


----------



## Massacre (Feb 11, 2016)

CG bench is where it's at.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 11, 2016)

Close grips, dips, rope pushdowns as a finisher.

Dat tank top dude 'mirin in your video...


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 11, 2016)

CG bench and push ups, dips, weighted dips, skull crushers.

I wish my basement was tall enough for a pull down machine but no go


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 11, 2016)

HydroEJP88 said:


> CG bench and push ups, dips, weighted dips, skull crushers.
> 
> I wish my basement was tall enough for a pull down machine but no go


Grab a pulley and some rope from Lowes and lag it to a beam.


----------



## Maijah (Feb 11, 2016)

Heavy pushdowns, dips, and close grip bench


----------



## stonetag (Feb 11, 2016)

CG bench, decline skull crushers, ridiculously heavy weighted dips.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 11, 2016)

Heavy floor press  sets of no more than 5 and the same with close grip bench. 
Finish with dips and banded skulls.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 11, 2016)

pushdowns with rope, close grip bench, skull crushers and dips for me..


----------



## rburdge84 (Feb 11, 2016)

Nothing better than the adductor machine for me. Deep deep burn 

Nah lol rows are the best lift


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 11, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Close grips, dips, rope pushdowns as a finisher.
> 
> Dat tank top dude 'mirin in your video...



Lol I know. He looks scared. Funny


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Feb 11, 2016)

Same answer as every1 , close grip ben and dips ,


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2016)

Floor press dips and poptarts.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 11, 2016)

Dips.  Close grip bench.  Skuk crusher.  Rope push down.  Behind head DB press/lift.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 11, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Floor press dips and poptarts.



Love those poptarts.


----------



## anewguy (Feb 11, 2016)

Dips FTW 

.


----------



## Anderson Rome (Feb 26, 2016)

I like floor presses and dips because these are very useful exercises and provide lot of benefits to the body. However i like to workout on my machine also.


----------



## Mythos (Mar 5, 2016)

Behind the neck EZ curl extensions.. something about that stretch..


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 5, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Close grip and v bar push downs. My tris are the strongest muscle on my body and it's from *close grip bench*.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Look, we agree on 2 things!!!


----------



## Fruity (Mar 5, 2016)

JM press vs Close Grip bench press

Which is better?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 5, 2016)

Fruity said:


> JM press vs Close Grip bench press
> 
> Which is better?



Neither. They each have their place in a training program. CG bench will have more carryover to your pressing strength though


----------



## rburdge84 (Mar 5, 2016)

Weighted dips
Skull crushers 
Close grip bench


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 6, 2016)

Dips.


10dips


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 6, 2016)

dips followed by close grip bench supersetted dumbbell scull crushers


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 6, 2016)

rburdge84 said:


> Weighted dips
> Skull crushers
> Close grip bench





Bro Bundy said:


> dips followed by close grip bench supersetted dumbbell scull crushers



good working set


----------



## Govols (Mar 24, 2016)

Close grip bench and weighted dips. But I'd rely more on the close grip bench.


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 25, 2016)

like everyone said - close grip bench and weighted dips


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 25, 2016)

TheLupinator said:


> like everyone said - close grip bench and weighted dips



easy day. cant go wrong with those


----------



## waviniron (May 2, 2016)

That is crazy strong! I like to do dumbbell skull crushers


----------

